# HSG...So scared!!!



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been referred for a HSG. The date I can have it this month falls 2 days before I go on holiday for 2 weeks.

Would you recommend putting it off till next month? (what a bummer)

Also I am terrified...What should I expect?

Do I get my results there and then?

Also regarding tube blockages...I had a miscarriage back in 2006, could that have caused a blockage if there is one?

Thank yooou


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Hun  
Personally I would have it done. Whilst its not the most pleasant experience it's over & done with, and usually no after effects. Why not take some painkillers before hand as it can only help. I felt a single jabbing pain for a moment & some mild cramping for a out an hour after, but honestly not really a problem. Just make sure you get antibiotics as the liquid isn't sterile. My tubes were fine & I could see the due flood out so I was told then but if there was a problem they may not specify, although you would have an idea. 
I don't think a mc can cause blockages but I'm no expert  
Good luck
xx


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Im soooo nervous. I panic so much...bit of a drama queen.

Yeah consultant gave me an antibiotic to take before hand, will defo dose up on painkillers.

Dont understand if i once had open tubes why there could possibly be a blockage.

My prog levels were at 22 which suggested no ovulation which is why im having a hsg done.

Still feel a bit in the dark as to what happens if my tubes are clear or if they are blocked.

Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello.  I had a hsg last month.  I didn't take any pain killers, it was a sharp pinch when the put the clamp on and I could feel the fluid going in but it wasn't too bad.  I went back to work afterwards and felt ok.  In the evening I felt a bit rough, a sort of under the weather feeling that was all.  Felt fine the next day.  I was told the people doing it wouldn't answer any questions and I had to wait for my results (not had them yet but my clinic seem awful at getting results back to you so I would imagine you will get yours much sooner).


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thnink im working myself up for nothing. Read so many horror stories about the procedure. Just received my next appointment for fertility clinic to discuss my results once iv had it done. (letter is at my mums, wanna leave work and open it right now!!) I imagine the appointment will be in dec/jan due to the 4month waiting list 

Everything is soooo long winded. Its such a long process but its good to finally have the ball rolling.

What area are you in xx


----------



## stelmat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in mid Wales.  Our next appointment is at the end of Jan and I was told I had to wait until then for my results.  Not happy and am going through the hospital legal dept to get results sooner.  I'm disgusted with the way results aren't given here, I've not been shown blood results from November yet nor any of our other tests this year.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello.

I would have the hsg if you were you. I had mine in June on the Wednesday and went away on the Saturday. I did not take any painkillers and I was surprised at having no side effects after it. During the procedure it is uncomfortable but it is over very quickly. It is not the nicest of procedures but nowhere near as bad as some of the horror stories I read! I was dreading it so was glad when it wasn't as bad as I had read. I was told that everything was fine when I had the procedure and was told I would get more detailed results at my next appointment with the clinic. All the clinic told me was that it was fine anyway. I guess it would be different if they found anything.

I hope that helps and good luck with it  x


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

I know!!! The appointments here are in 10-20min slots so i dont see why the wait is 4months!

Its not fair being left to wait that long to know results!

MrsRL...Im considering having it done before my holiday. I have heard some poeple bleed after and didnt really want to run the risk of that while I am away.

Im hoping my appointment date for results and to get me started on clomid is asap!! Dont want my mum to open the letter and text me the date for me to be in a foul mood at work for the rest of the day and upset.

Fingers crossed it is soon. 

xx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi I would have it done before you go away. I experienced a light bleed afterwards but was gone by morning and I also had period cramp type pains afterwards too. I also took painkillers before hand but the reason I took them was because I had open surgery when I had a ectopic and was told I had scar tissue so could be quite painful for me. It's over and done with then so you can just enjoy your holiday. You sound very much like me I panic at anything and everything. They explained everything they were doing as they went along and I also had a nurse on hand who stood by me incase I needed a hand. My letter took two weeks to come after my hsg hope this helps x


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Such great info there thank you!

Yeah I go next saturday, strangely no period so looks like I will be having it in october now  

Such a bummer!

Hanging around waiting to come on is the WORST!!!

xx


----------

